# 1/144 Cessna/Piper?



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Does anyone make a 1/144 scale Cessna or Piper style kit? Actually anything close to that style of plane would probably work. A standard wing over canopy civilian style plane. Need it for a diorama I am planning for Wondefest using the Pegasus 1/144 scale Martian War Machine. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

robiwon said:


> Does anyone make a 1/144 scale Cessna or Piper style kit? Actually anything close to that style of plane would probably work. A standard wing over canopy civilian style plane. Need it for a diorama I am planning for Wondefest using the Pegasus 1/144 scale Martian War Machine. Thanks in advance for any info.


I've never seen one. There are a FEW in 1/72 but not 1/144. Although in 1/144 it would be so small you could scratch build it very easily. Im not sure if they used a Piper L4 or a Stinson in the movie but Im sure its easy to find out.

One thought would be to buy the Fiddlers Green paper model of the appropriate or close plane, reduce it and build that. I shrank some of those down TINY to about a 2" wing span.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I think Walthers Trains might carry an N scale (1/160) scale one.


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

heres a piper in N scale, its white metal. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/n-scale-white-m...-plane-#2_W0QQitemZ370167913158QQcmdZViewItem

-josh


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Sadly thats totally unlike the high wing, fabric covered bird in WotW


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. Unfortunately it does not appear there does not appear to be anything close to what I need. So, insted I will do an homage to the scene and create one that likely played out across many towns when the martians attacked. It will still include the farmhouse, one MWM, and will include some cars of the 50's as they are more readily available. 

My diorama will now include a crashed meteor as well. I have to go learn how to cast clear resin. I want to do a glowing red meteor in the scene. My plan is to make one from a lump of clay with the facets cut into it, and cast it in clear resin. This will then be lit from the inside with some red LEDs.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds cool!...pics?

Here is a link to Fiddeler's Green, this is for a piper cub.
Depending on how you reduce the image you can make this thing any size.
I'd put the paper on thin plastic stock and build from there.
http://www.fiddlersgreen.net/other/Business-Cards/BCARD-CUB.pdf

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! I think I may be able to use that. I printed some ut and will play around with it tonight with some thin sheet I have.


----------

